# Accountant salary



## GTX (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello,

I would like to know what's the average salary for Accountants? From researching online it seems like its 5,000 AED! That's only 1362 USD! It doesn't specify per month or per week but I assume it's per month.

I have 5 years of experience in accounting, and Bachelor degree in accounting, I speak Arabic fluently but I can't write or read Arabic (only numbers). I currently earn 60k USD per year in New Jersey.

Anyone here work or know someone who work in the finance/accounting field? If are the salaries that low or am I just looking in the wrong place (recruiting website).


Thanks in advance!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Unless you target MNC's or large companies in the local sector, the wages are going to be that low. Two of the main reason's for that would be, that small the vast majority of medium employers with only a local focus don't really care as much with regards to having a qualified and experienced employee for that role. Second, with those employers you would be competing against individuals that are qualified enough and ready to accept those wages. 

Would recommend researching and targeting companies with a global/multi-country presence, that also conduct operations here. Good luck.

p.s: speaking fluent Arabic is a definite plus ...


----------



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think you're looking in the wrong place. 

I'm an accountant/auditor, and I started my career two years ago with a Big 4 firm, right after college. I'm getting around USD 28,000. With your experience, qualifications AND the fact that you can speak Arabic, you should be getting at least USD 35,000. MNCs and other bigger firms will pay even more.


----------

